# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  [DIY] Mekanikal Filter

## S03k3tIj0

apa kabar rekan2....  ::  

berawal dari sistem filter kolam yg kurang maksimal, khususnya filter mekanik. Akhirnya sambil merenung di pinggir kolam ditemani secangkir kopi n marl**ro light ketemu jg solusinya...

Liburan panjang bulan kemarin (contrengan) saya coba merealisasikan unek2 yg ada otak. berbekal gergaji besi, pipa PVC 4", lem PVC dan beberapa komponen PVC lainya. 
gambar skemanya seperti di bawah ini:

klik gambar untuk memperbesar..
untuk foto maaf belom bisa di upload, belom di jepret soalnya... nunggu dapet pinjaman kamera dolo...  ::  

tabungnya dari pipa PVC 4". media kerikil kira2 diameter 4-5mm. bukan pasir takut cepat mampet. sudah komplit dengan sistem backwash. cara backwash tinggal buka/tutup beberapa valve dan nyalakan air compressor (vol. gede) untuk mengkocok kerikil biar kotoran terlepas. sambil pompa air di nyalakan dan kotoran terbawa keluar lewat jalur drain atas, sebelomnya drain yg di bottom di buka dolo.
Sampai sejauh ini hasilnya sangat memuaskan... filter bekerja maksimal. terbukti begitu backwash air yg keluar dari pipa drain sangat keruh/kotor jadi saya percaya filter mampu menyaring dengan baik.
seminggu sekali saya backwash, sambil menambah air kolam kira2 5-10%. atau hingga air yg keluar dari jalur drain jernih tanpa ada kotoran lg. kalau sudah jernih tinggal balikan posisi valve ke normaly open / normaly close. dan matikan air compressor. 

alat ini cukup murah meriah. namun hasilnya sangat memuaskan (bagi saya). 
sementara ini sistem kerjanya manual, kalau mau di bikin otomatis bisa!! tinggal ganti aja valve pakai solenoid dan pakai timer.
silahkan di coba... tidak menutup kemungkinan ada tambahan ide/kritikan dari rekan2... biar lebih sempurna.
 ::   ::

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## legacy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> om udah dipoto belum?


RAHASIA  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Yang tinggi itu standnya aja om Harry, ciptaannya om Harry dipost dong biar kita bisa belajar.
tabung 20in tinggi 160cm pake bahan apa ya om?

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Mantap deh kalo sang profesor sudah menjelaskan tinggal ditunggu upload karya nih di forum.

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> wadowww.....
> jangan kelamaan om harry...
> 4 bulan lagi dunk... hiks...
> kalo gak keberatan di share sekarang aj om..., sekalian test drive dan kita2 (khususnya saya) yg masih cupu ini bisa ngikuti proses commissioning project nya... yaaa sambil belajar sekalian minum susu gtu...    gmn rekan2 setuju kan.....





> Originally Posted by spirulina
> 
> iya om di upload aja dulu biar masih test dan kalo pun gagal kan jadi bisa kita bahas bareng2 untuk cari solusinya.
> 
> 
> Setuju


Bro Awal n So3k3tIj0, saya bukan tidak mau post sistem ini tapi memang lagi dalam test drive dan ini baru selesai tahap 1, dan ini dilakukan di farm teman saya di Tangerang. Prosedur testing sbb :
1. Fiber tank 200x100x60cm dengan RDF & Duo Skimmer saja, ikan 15 ek ukuran 15-20cm. Feeding rate 3-5 times daily, 20-60 gr per feeding. Testing total solid waste yang dikumpulkan, dan total amonia secara harian, antara yang menggunakan sistem dan non system (jadi ada 2 fiber dengan jumlah ikan dan pemberian pakan yang sama).
2. Diberikan biological system minimum, yaitu bioball 1000 pcs untuk masing2 instalasi untuk mengecek kadar amonia, nitrite dan nitrate. --> Proses ini baru berjalan 1 minggu.
3. Pada tahap ini akan dilakukan pengetesan secara langsung pada cement tank ukuran 10 ton dengan jumlah koi ukuran 15-20cm sebanyak 100-150 ekor untuk menguji efektifitas sistem secara keseluruhan. Ini mungkin berjalan pada bulan ke 4-5, estimasi berlangsung 1-3 bulan.

Hasil memang di luar dugaan saya, dan kalo memang ini berhasil. Mungkin dengan tambahan penggunaan filter tong biru berisi biological filter, seperti rancangan bro Awal sudah mencukupi untuk sebuah sistem kolam.

Sistem ini tidak membuang air pada saat backwash, tapi kotoran ditampung sedangkan air dikembalikan ke kolam. Intinya adalah pemisahan kotoran padat dari air secepat mungkin sehingga mengurangi kadar amonia dan meminimalkan pembuangan air. "SAFE WATER KEEP EARTH" green mode ON

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windupms

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windupms

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> Sabar bro, orang sabar disayang tuhan.  
> 
> 
> Ya Tuhan kenapa sampai saat ini om harry gak postkan fotonya juga.... o (Berdoa:mode on)


lagi sibuk-sibuknya kali om..... ehehe

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

> Setelah liat gambar dan cara kerjanya. Kayanya sama sependapat dengan bro Ferry.
> Menurut saya beban kompresor akan berat karena digunakan untuk menekan kotoran ke atas dan takutnya ada sebagian yang masih nyangkut di pasir waktu dibackwash.


pada sistem diatas sama sekali tidak berat kerja air compressornya. kotoran tertinggal karena nyangkut??? gak juga om... bersih kok kerikilnya. sudah saya buktikan dengan mengambil sample kerikil sebelum dan sesudah di backwash. kotoran hasil backwash akan di tekan keatas oleh udara dan juga air bersih yang disemburkan dari inlet.



> Kalo air masuk dari atas, kotoran akan tertahan dari atas, gelembung udara bisaditaruh di beebrapa step sehingga backwash lebih baik. Air dan udara bisa dijalankan bareng.


menurut saya kalo dari atas akan cepat mampet. karena kotoran langsung akan di tangkap oleh media filter. sedangkan pada sistem diatas dengan inlet dari bawah kotoran msh bisa mengendap diruang bawah. jadi gak memberatkan kerja media.



> Akan saya coba post gambar dalam beberapa hari, kebetulan saya baru buat satu sistem sand filter dengan air scrubber. Btw, sistem ini disebut air scrubber.


secepatnya om kami tunggu...   ::  
ga sabar melihat karya om hary

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

dalem nya kaya apa om harry?
gambarin input outputnya dunk..
thx

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> om,  dijakarta kalau gak salah 1 karung sekitar Rp.80 rb/ sak pasir silica standar untuk sand filter,..ada dijual di salah satu dealer,.Indokoi,...
> 
> Salam...


 udah coba juga kok om. udah beli.
mampet juga. hehehehe
padahal udah backwash terus tiap hari

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

